# 2nd ivf, baseline scan and follicles



## Jai85 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi all, 

I'm new to fertility friends so really not sure how this works.. 

This is my 2nd round of a fresh cycle. My first was successful however, unfortunately the little bub wasn't growing properly so mc at 9.3 week. 😔 

So here we are going again 😊. Yesterday I went for my baseline scan which showed my lining as 2.5 and 25 follicles.. I thought you produced follicles whilst stimming? Will I produce more..? Will they all grow? Last time I produced 17 11 eggs were retrieved and 9 fertilized. I'm now on 150 of gonal f for 3 days then reducing to 125 is this normal..? This seems like a big difference from last time as they started my gonal f on 112!!!  

I feel positive but worried at the same time. 

Thank you all in advance and lots if baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## Jai85 (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone know? X


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there. So sorry for your loss. That sucks.

To (try to) answer your questions, your baseline scan reveals your antral follicle count. It is unlikely that _all_ these follicles will grow/respond during stimulation, which is good as you'd be at risk of OHSS with 25 mature follicles/eggs. There might also be an issue of quality with so many follicles. At my baseline scan my antral follicle count was 44 (I have severe PCOS). My clinic was very careful with my dosage of menopur, starting me on a very low dosage and monitoring me closely, increasing it slowly in line with my response. 17 of my follicles responded and grew, and 17 mature eggs were collected.

It is perfectly normal for your protocol to be altered from cycle to cycle. It sounds like they are attempting to get more mature eggs this time, or to mature them faster, hence the slightly increased dose of gonal f this time. The second cycle is often more successful because they can learn a lot about your response to the drugs during the first cycle.

All the best. I really hope this is your cycle. xx


----------



## Jai85 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. 

I really don't want all follicles to grow so my cycle ends up cancelled that's what I'm worried about. I know quality is better than quality so fingers crossed. I'm also worried I produce more whilst stimming. My stomach has grown so much within days 😩 plus I feel a little crampy but nothing too painful. I feel as though I'm swollen, you prob understand..  My tubes were blokes hence why I can't fall pregnant. I have regular periods and ovulate normally it's just there isn't a bridge 😔. Yes last time was a trial to determine how my body reacts to the drugs, I'm pretty confident it's just the mc that worries me tbh! We had a top grade transferred last time and it still didn't stick. We also have good quality embryos stored..I'm sure if I did it then I can do it now. 

So you have your bundle of joy! Congratulations! How did you find the process.


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Of course you can do it again - you sound very strong! I found the process emotional, and I didn't enjoy the injections of course, but my clinic was fantastic so I felt pretty confident throughout. I was extremely lucky and had a dream cycle. We had a 100% fertilisation rate and only had one embryo that didn't make it to blastocyst. Amazing really.

The bundle of joy is almost here. About 4 weeks to go!


----------

